# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  What are you reading?

## Dissent

Post what book you are currently reading! I for one enjoy threads like this and start one in every forum I go to if there isn't already one. 

I am reading The Trillion Dollar Conspiracy. Good book so far.

----------


## sevin

The new Dark Tower book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Wind-Throu...gh+the+keyhole

I usually read non-fiction, but I love Stephen King!

----------


## Kotin

"Destination:Void" series by Frank Herbert.. second book.


really great stuff so far.. terribly enjoyable.

----------


## BuddyRey

"A Confederacy of Dunces" by John Kennedy Toole.  A good friend recommended it and I'm glad he did because I can't remember the last time a book has made me laugh out loud at least one every two pages.

----------


## Dissent

Awesome! Good start to this thread...

----------


## jmdrake

Stephen R. Covey's The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.  (Long overdue to read this.  Everybody should read it IMO).

----------


## deadfish

_For Liberty and Glory_

About the relationship between Lafayette and Washington. Just started it, only got 25 pages in, good so far.

----------


## seraphson

The Case for Gold - Ron Paul
Free To Choose - Milton Friedman

----------


## oyarde

> Stephen R. Covey's The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.  (Long overdue to read this.  Everybody should read it IMO).


 I did not like it that much .

----------


## jj-

ronpaulforums.com

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## oyarde

Right now , reading the label on some Pork rinds , a couple archeology newsletters back issues from 1970's and a Kurt Vonnegut book , the health bill ( for the fourth time , with the exception of the native American section) , a page from 7/01/12 newspaper insert called , Parade , titled "Picks . Revolutionary Rock Stars , looks like it mentions Jefferson ......

----------


## PierzStyx

> The new Dark Tower book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Wind-Throu...gh+the+keyhole
> 
> I usually read non-fiction, but I love Stephen King!



How is it?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Pandora's Star by Peter F. Hamilton

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/034547...1292271&sr=8-1

----------


## Lafayette

Reading  A Song of Fire and Ice series, currently on the 2nd book "A Clash of Kings".  I had watched the show on HBO and heard so many great things about the books i just had to buy the set of the first four.

----------


## sevin

> How is it?


Pretty great if you like the other Dark Tower books. There's a story about the main characters escaping from a storm, Roland tells them a story about when he was younger and looking for a shapeshifting killer, and the younger Roland tells a story his mom used to tell him. So it's a story within a story within a story. Sounds strange, but it works.

----------


## MelissaWV

A collection of H. Beam Piper stories.

----------


## specsaregood

"The Tesseract"  I'm well over a 100pages in and I really don't know what the point or plot is; but the writing is of the quality that I still feel compelled to read it.

I enjoyed this recent line from it:  "The sudden downpour was as unexpected as a fistfight during church."

----------


## Southron

"The Bible and War in America", "The Covenantal Tithe", and my wife's book "Created to be His Helpmeet".

----------


## Melissa

I am reading Blowback, by Chalmers Johnson, a few of us have decided to read a book a month and this is our July pick

----------


## crhoades

It Starts with Food
Cambridge Guide history of France
Exam Prep for PMI's Agile Cert

----------


## No Free Beer

hunger games series

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

~3/4 through "Economics in One Lesson" - pretty much common sense but an easy and enjoyable read.

~1/2 through "The Road to Serfdom" - def going to need to read it a second time and highlight/take notes.  contains some of the best refutations to our current policies that I've seen.

And literally 5 minutes ago I got "The Debate on the Constitution- Federalist and Antifederalist speeches, articles, and letters during the struggle over ratification" in the mail. - very excited for this one.

----------


## Dissent

> I am reading Blowback, by Chalmers Johnson, a few of us have decided to read a book a month and this is our July pick


Is there a group to join? I read A LOT...Right now I have 36 books checked out and at least another 2 boxes full of books I own I need to read.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> The new Dark Tower book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Wind-Throu...gh+the+keyhole
> 
> I usually read non-fiction, but I love Stephen King!


I'm reading Stephen King currently.  I'm about halfway through 'The Dead Zone' which I picked up off of someon'e porch that had a "free" sign on it and a bunch of boxes.  A nice find, indeed.  

I'm also reading 'Beat the Radar Rap' to learn how to fight speeding tickets, as well as "Is there a problem, officer?" to learn how to deal with police more effectively.

----------


## oyarde

Tonight , I have read The Delaration and the names of everyone who signed it . My youngest Son is in San Antonio reading the same to my youngest Grand Daughter , and the oldest Grand Son is here with me reading it now.Sorry about his Luck , but he has to work tomorrow , but , I am going to Grill him a T BONE .I am on vacation .Happy Independence Day to All !

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Reading  A Song of Fire and Ice series, currently on the 2nd book "A Clash of Kings".  I had watched the show on HBO and heard so many great things about the books i just had to buy the set of the first four.


Greatest series I've ever read. Regardless of genre.

----------


## jasonxe

lord of the rings: fellowship of the ring. - Chapter 6

So much stuff missing.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> hunger games series


same. about to start mockingjay

----------


## mad cow

Homicide:A Year On The Killing Streets  by David Simon

About Baltimore homicide detectives in the late '80s.

I'm a little over halfway through,pretty good.

----------


## playboymommy

I just got _Ron Paul's Revolution_ by Brian Doherty in the mail yesterday. I'm also reading Sandra Brown's _Ricochet_.

----------


## Carson

I'm not a book I'm reading *"What are you reading?"*.

Only thing I have going is The New American magazine and some music books of different sheet music.

----------


## Dissent

Started HoodWinked  by John Perkins last night.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I just read Abortion and Liberty by Dr. Ron Paul.  Loved it.  You can download it free here:  http://files.meetup.com/504095/Ron%2...%20Liberty.pdf

----------


## Acala

A collection of short stories by Guy de Maupassant and, alternately, Taras Bulba by Gogol.  I like them both very much.

----------


## Dissent

Just started Unmasking Lincoln last night. Really interesting book so far.

----------


## Barrex

Epitaph of Czar gourmet/The Gourmet as the Enemy of the State (Epitaf carskog gurmana)

One cook from Croatia wrote it.Orvel/Kafka-esque. Story abour Gourmet in totalitarian state (how he smuggles pepper, truffles and other delicatessen and cooks them and eats them in privacy of his own home)

Because I am evil: He dies at the end....Good bye sweet beefsteaks, good bye goodbye delicious snails. Dont forget that  died your best friend who hated cans. It was worth it....

It wasnt master piece but it was weird.

----------


## redbluepill

I tend to read one non-fiction and one fiction at a time.

ATM: 
Our Enemy, The State by Albert Jay Nock
and
A Feast For Crows by George RR Martin

----------


## redbluepill

> Reading  A Song of Fire and Ice series, currently on the 2nd book "A Clash of Kings".  I had watched the show on HBO and heard so many great things about the books i just had to buy the set of the first four.


I can say the first three are excellent. Just started the fourth. Pretty good so far but I know others have said they had to 'slog through' the fourth and fifth.

----------


## Dissent

Just started reading. Don't start the revolution without me by Jesse Ventura...its a good book so far funny and intriguing.

----------


## oyarde

I would suggest what I finished last Mon. , Mother Night , Kurt Vonnegut , also Slaughterhouse Five , same guy.

----------


## cubical

The Real Crash - Peter Schiff

----------


## mikeyc90

I,m currently reading constitutional chaos by judge Andrew napolitano very good book.

----------


## bolil

de Tocqueville "Democracy in America"

----------


## idiom

50 shades of... um... er... revolution? Yeah that's it.

----------


## Barrex

Subtitles on Jackie Chan movie.

----------


## Dissent

Reading Suicide of a Superpower. Good book.

----------


## mad cow

First Shift-Legacy (Part 6 of the Silo Series) (Wool)  by Hugh Howey.

Dystopian SF.Although this is a prequel to what happened in parts 1-5,explaining how they got there,it is recommended to read them in order 1 through 6.
Good stuff and pretty cheap on a kindle,if ya got one.

----------


## PierzStyx

Incredible book.

----------


## Jingles

I'm just starting to read Atlas Shrugged for the first time. I've read quite a bit of Rothbard, Bob Murphy, Tom Woods, Hoppe, Block, Rockwell, various other mises instutite people, etc..., but I kind of went from reading Ron Paul, to a gap in reading (books at least), then pretty much instantly into Rothbard. Ayn Rand played absolutely no role in the development of my philosophy and finally ending up as an AnCap.

I've had the book for some time (got it for free) and it has just be collecting dust in my closet. I just haven't been very interested in Rand considering she generally denounced libertarians and wasn't an AnCap.

But meh, it is one of those books that you will "have to have read" being around liberty-oriented people. I suppose I'll find out what I think of it after I read it (I am literally only 3 pages into this brick), and I suppose I can't really judge a book I have never read on my personal opinion of Ayn Rand herself.

----------


## RickyJ

> Post what book you are currently reading! I for one enjoy threads like this and start one in every forum I go to if there isn't already one. 
> 
> I am reading The Trillion Dollar Conspiracy. Good book so far.


I read that book a couple of years ago right after it came out, a very good book indeed. However it is kind of a vague and not exactly correct in who it gives blame to for this "conspiracy."

----------


## VIDEODROME

Everville by Clive Barker

----------


## PierzStyx

> I suppose I can't really judge a book I have never read on my personal opinion of Ayn Rand herself.


True. For example I can't stand Matt Damon as a person. Typical Hollywood liberal. BUT I do like his acting and I did enjoy The Bourne movies.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Reading  A Song of Fire and Ice series, currently on the 2nd book "A Clash of Kings".  I had watched the show on HBO and heard so many great things about the books i just had to buy the set of the first four.


I'm on book 5 and wish I never started.  It is my estimate that it will be 2020 before that illiberal blob, GRRM, finishes the damn series.



He's blagging on the most asinine BS imaginable:




> But I would be remiss if I do not at least make passing mention of how depressed, disgusted, and, yes, angry I've become as I watch the ongoing attempts at voter suppression in Ohio, Pennsylvania, Florida, Iowa, and other states where Republicans and their Teabagger allies control key seats of power.
> 
> It is one thing to attempt to win elections. But trying to do so by denying the most basic and important right of any American citizen to hundreds and thousands of people, on entirely spurious grounds... that goes beyond reprehensible. That is despicable.
> 
> ...
> 
> And don't tell me they are libertarians either. No true libertarians would ever support a culture where citizens must "show their papers" to vote or travel. That's a hallmark of a police state, not a free country.
> 
> 
> http://grrm.livejournal.com/287215.html


Seriously dude, get back to $#@!ing work.

----------


## Dissent

In our hands,our plan to replace the welfare state. I picked up some books yesterday including Anthem and War is a Racket.

----------


## specsaregood

http://www.amazon.com/Extra-Virginit...dp/0393070212/

The author has a really suptle, nice way with words.  The content is enlightening.

----------


## fegeldolfy

John Adams by David McCullough
Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt
Emperor:The Death of Kings by Conn Iggulden

----------


## Okie RP fan

Currently reading and enjoying Peter Schiff's _The Real Crash_

----------


## GJWhitfi

Just about to start Don Quixote

----------


## DGambler

Love GRRM's books,  hate his politics. 

Just finished Prison Nation. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006H4LPZW... So so, quick read.

----------


## Okie RP fan

After a couple months of picking up and putting down Peter Schiff's _The Real Crash_, I finally finished it today. Skipping around 20 pages within the last couple chapters just because I reached that point where I felt as if I read the important stuff. The real important part of the book that I feel people really need to read, perhaps not us, but, our family and friends, was the chapter labeled "Putting Government in it's place." 

I feel he made many libertarian based points regarding foreign policy, to social issues such as prostitution. He also mentions Ron Paul several times. 

Anyway, I am now starting _A Renegade History of the United States_ by Thaddeus Russell. I've read only a few pages thus far and nothing is jumping out at me.

----------


## PierzStyx

> John Adams by David McCullough
> Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt
> Emperor:The Death of Kings by Conn Iggulden


Those Emperor books are great reading. Not great history. But great reading.

----------


## XTreat

> Pretty great if you like the other Dark Tower books. There's a story about the main characters escaping from a storm, Roland tells them a story about when he was younger and looking for a shapeshifting killer, and the younger Roland tells a story his mom used to tell him. So it's a story within a story within a story. Sounds strange, but it works.


My favorite parts of the series is when Roland tells stories of when he was younger. My favorite book of the series is Wizard and Glass.

----------


## XTreat

> I'm on book 5 and wish I never started.  It is my estimate that it will be 2020 before that illiberal blob, GRRM, finishes the damn series.
> 
> 
> 
> He's blagging on the most asinine BS imaginable:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, get back to $#@!ing work.



Thanks for ruining martin for me, I have read all 5 books and now will start seeing liberal bias as I read the rest.

----------


## XTreat

I am currently reading:

Shadowbosses, about government unions with a decidedly right wing flavor http://www.amazon.com/Shadowbosses-G...=shadow+bosses

What Has Government Done To Our Money, you all know this one http://www.amazon.com/What-Has-Gover...e+to+our+money

Lion of Liberty,  Bio on Patrick Henry http://www.amazon.com/Lion-Liberty-P...ion+of+liberty

----------


## idiom

> I'm on book 5 and wish I never started.  It is my estimate that it will be 2020 before that illiberal blob, GRRM, finishes the damn series.
> 
> 
> 
> He's blagging on the most asinine BS imaginable:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, get back to $#@!ing work.


Interesting guy to work on trying to convert. If the series with a huge following still had a conclusion to write and its politics suddenly diverged towards freedom... it would be helpful.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Mastering Linux

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Rereading "the wheel of time" series. Cant wait for the last book to come out.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> I am currently reading:
> 
> Shadowbosses, about government unions with a decidedly right wing flavor http://www.amazon.com/Shadowbosses-G...=shadow+bosses
> 
> What Has Government Done To Our Money, you all know this one http://www.amazon.com/What-Has-Gover...e+to+our+money
> 
> Lion of Liberty,  Bio on Patrick Henry http://www.amazon.com/Lion-Liberty-P...ion+of+liberty


Are you reading all three at the same time, or just whenever you finish one you will move on to the other? 

Just wondering, because I'd like to know how you feel about reading multiple books at one time.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Rereading "the wheel of time" series. Cant wait for the last book to come out.


I don't think the last book will ever be done. You know the original author died and a new author took over. I almost like the new one better as he doesn't fling so many new chatacters around,

----------


## XTreat

> Are you reading all three at the same time, or just whenever you finish one you will move on to the other? 
> 
> Just wondering, because I'd like to know how you feel about reading multiple books at one time.


I am reading all three. Rothbard stays on the back of my toilet and I rotate the other two. Sometimes I read more than three at a time. If I get a really good fiction novel I will blitz right through it though.


How do I feel about it? Well I read a lot so its easy I guess. I just kinda pick what I want instinctively.

----------


## XTreat

> I don't think the last book will ever be done. You know the original author died and a new author took over. I almost like the new one better as he doesn't fling so many new chatacters around,


I like Brandon Sanderson better as well. 

The last book comes out January 3rd 2013.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> I am reading all three. Rothbard stays on the back of my toilet and I rotate the other two. Sometimes I read more than three at a time. If I get a really good fiction novel I will blitz right through it though.
> 
> 
> How do I feel about it? Well I read a lot so its easy I guess. I just kinda pick what I want instinctively.


I've tried reading two books at once one time. A novel and work of non-fiction, probably political, I can't remember. 
I wasn't bothered by it, but, I was just afraid that I wasn't going to remember everything from both books or that I was going to start mixing up details within both. 

I was just wondering how you did it. I guess some people can with no problem.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I had to put down _A Renegade History_ by Thaddeus Russell. I found it to be repetitive and almost desperate. And, in some cases, there was too much detail, and I prefer detail. 

He tried too hard and came off, in my opinion, as praising practices such as prostitution and infidelity. Needless to say, I only read about 90 pages before I just had to stop. 

So, for the past few weeks I've been reading _Angels and Demons,_ and _The Lost Symbol_. 

Anyone read those by Dan Brown?

----------


## specsaregood

I just finished reading Born To Run.  It was a really entertaining read with great characters, especially for essentially non-fiction and i'm not even a running nut; but still poured through it over a weekend and closed it out by going for a long run for fun.

----------


## bolil

I know this thread is infrequently frequented but I have noticed a terrible deficit in my mind regarding logic.  I am looking for recommendations on books that do not need to be simple, while lacking in logical analysis I do not lack in comprehension or so the ACT told me, but offer lessons on logic and fallacies both informal and formal.  Thanks in advance.

I understand that logic cannot be applied to all things, being as Murray Rothbard put it, a natural rights proponent.  It is funny how the word "logic" is bandied about yet, in all my public education, I cannot remember taking a course on logic.  Or latin for that matter.  What a sham.

----------


## COpatriot

I have less than 50 pages left in George Orwell's "The Road to Wigan Pier". Orwell wasn't right about everything, but I have always loved his commentaries. Even most of his fictional work is based on real life events. Don't know where I'll go when I finish this one though. Really want to read the Fire and Ice series and Atlas Shrugged, but I have stacks of other books I want to read on top of other books I don't have and those two would take so much time.

----------


## Uriah

Robert's Rules of Order, 11th ed.

----------


## Dystopian

Dostoevsky's The Idiot.

----------


## Pisces

> Dostoevsky's The Idiot.


For some reason I was never able to get into this book and never finished it. I've loved everything else I've ever read by Dostoevsky. Maybe I should give it another try. I'm reading Dante's Divine Comedy right now. I'm about four cantos into Purgatorio.

----------


## bolil

> For some reason I was never able to get into this book and never finished it. I've loved everything else I've ever read by Dostoevsky. Maybe I should give it another try. I'm reading Dante's Divine Comedy right now. I'm about four cantos into Purgatorio.


SOmetimes when I read Tolstoy or Dostoevsky english translations I feel like I am ingesting vomit.  If only I had the mental capacity to learn Russian, and french.  I have Shakespeare (Edward D'Veere) and Clemens, perhaps that is enough.

EDIT: And tolkien... never forget the original R.R.

----------


## Natural Citizen

* The Demon Haunted World 


*Are we on the brink of a new Dark Age of irrationality and superstition? In this stirring, brilliantly argued book, the Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Dragons of Eden and Cosmos shows how scientific thinking can cut through prejudice and hysteria and uncover the truth, and how it is necessary to safeguard our democratic institutions and our technical civilization.

Noted in the book are Warning signs that suggest deception...

*The following are suggested as tools for testing arguments and detecting fallacious or fraudulent arguments: 
*
Wherever possible there must be independent confirmation of the facts. 

Encourage substantive debate on the evidence by knowledgeable proponents of all points of view. 

Arguments from authority carry little weight (in science there are no "authorities"). 

Spin more than one hypothesis - don't simply run with the first idea that caught your fancy. 

Try not to get overly attached to a hypothesis just because it's yours. 

Quantify, wherever possible. 

If there is a chain of argument every link in the chain must work. 

Occam's razor - if there are two hypotheses that explain the data equally well choose the simpler. 

Ask whether the hypothesis can, at least in principle, be falsified (shown to be false by some unambiguous test). In other words, it is testable? Can others duplicate the experiment and get the same result? 


*Additional issues are:
* 
Conduct control experiments - especially "double blind" experiments where the person taking measurements is not aware of the test and control subjects. 

Check for confounding factors - separate the variables. 

Common fallacies of logic and rhetoric 

Ad hominem - attacking the arguer and not the argument. 

Argument from "authority". 

Argument from adverse consequences (putting pressure on the decision maker by pointing out dire consequences of an "unfavorable" decision). 

Appeal to ignorance (absence of evidence is not evidence of absence). 

Special pleading (typically referring to god's will). 

Begging the question (assuming an answer in the way the question is phrased). 

Observational selection (counting the hits and forgetting the misses). 

Statistics of small numbers (such as drawing conclusions from inadequate sample sizes). 

Misunderstanding the nature of statistics (President Eisenhower expressing astonishment and alarm on discovering that fully half of all Americans have below average intelligence!) 

Inconsistency (e.g. military expenditures based on worst case scenarios but scientific projections on environmental dangers thriftily ignored because they are not "proved"). 

Non sequitur - "it does not follow" - the logic falls down. 

Post hoc, ergo propter hoc - "it happened after so it was caused by" - confusion of cause and effect. 

Meaningless question ("what happens when an irresistible force meets an immovable object?). 

Excluded middle - considering only the two extremes in a range of possibilities (making the "other side" look worse than it really is). 

Short-term v. long-term - a subset of excluded middle ("why pursue fundamental science when we have so huge a budget deficit?"). 

Slippery slope - a subset of excluded middle - unwarranted extrapolation of the effects (give an inch and they will take a mile). 

Confusion of correlation and causation. 

Caricaturing (or stereotyping) a position to make it easier to attack. 

Suppressed evidence or half-truths. 

Weasel words - for example, use of euphemisms for war such as "police action" to get around limitations on Presidential powers. "An important art of politicians is to find new names for institutions which under old names have become odious to the public"

----------


## Eagles' Wings

I am back to reading Scripture every day and the writings of Oswald Chambers.  Try reading a chapter of Proverbs for the day of the month, there are 31 chapters.  

Proverbs 28:16

"A tyrannical ruler lacks judgment, but he who hates ill-gotten gain will enjoy a long life".

----------


## COpatriot

Now I am going to be finishing up a Collection of Essays by Orwell. And I am also reading Stephen Gray's "Ghost Plane".

----------


## AgentforPathfinder

Lincoln Unmasked.

Creature from Jeckyll Island.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Lincoln Unmasked.
> 
> Creature from Jeckyll Island.


Pssst. If'n you really want to make like yer on the bus and blend in then try this one.... Babylon's Banksters: The Alchemy of Deep Physics, High Finance and Ancient Religion

----------


## AgentforPathfinder

> Pssst. If'n you really want to make like yer on the bus and blend in then try this one.... Babylon's Banksters: The Alchemy of Deep Physics, High Finance and Ancient Religion


Right, because I'm not a real libertarian and I'm trolling the forums and just name-dropping random books.

----------


## frodus24

Currently half-way through The Fountianhead.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Right, because I'm not a real libertarian and I'm trolling the forums and just name-dropping random books.


I'm afraid you lost me on that one. Heck, I'd be hard pressed to find a single libertarian on the whole board who has read the book I shared. Besides. I'm more of a globalist minded dolt. Liberty for everyone is my motto.

----------


## NationalAnarchist

Half Past Midnight.

----------


## Thaddaeus

I just finished _The Invisible Heart_, by Russ Roberts of EconTalk; I'll definitely be reading more of his stuff. It's an exploration of the merits of the free market and libertarian, written in dialogue between an econ professor (Roberts' stand-in, one assumes) and an English teacher who believes in regulation, welfare, etc.  Roberts writes her concerns well, and his main character sometimes doesn't have an answer for her except to say that even a perfect system produces imperfect results.

My current read is _Chain of Thunder_, an American Civil War novel; on the serious side I'm reading _Diet for a Warm Planet_.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> SOmetimes when I read Tolstoy or Dostoevsky english translations I feel like I am ingesting vomit.  If only I had the mental capacity to learn Russian, and french.  I have Shakespeare (Edward D'Veere) and Clemens, perhaps that is enough.
> 
> EDIT: And tolkien... never forget the original R.R.


I prefer the original Russian myself.  Lots of nuances get lost in translation from Russian to English.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I finished 1984 yesterday.   Good book, but the ending wasn't as good as I hoped it would be.

----------


## NationalAnarchist

I have tried reading 1984 3 or 4 times and I just can't get into it...Animal Farm I loved.

----------


## CaptUSA

Just finished reading Walden.  Very thought-provoking.  It was a little difficult because my eyes would keep reading while my mind was thinking about something from the last paragraph.  Still, though, pretty enjoyable.

Thinking about picking up The Brothers Karamazov.

----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## NationalAnarchist

Cash. Biography of Johnny Cash.

----------


## whippoorwill

The Federalist Papers

----------


## I<3Liberty

*How Starbucks Saved my Life: A Man of Privilege Learns to Live Like Everyone Else by Michael Gates Gill

and

The $1,000 Genome: The Revolution in DNA Sequencing and the New Era of Personalized Medicine


I like non-fiction geeky reads and autobiographies.*

----------


## NationalAnarchist

Phoenix Rising: Day of Judgement.

----------

